# where to find food-grade cheese cloth?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I want to make creamed cheese out of my homemade goat's milk yogurt....I have NO clue where to find cheese cloth...is the stuff in fabric stores okay to use on food (I'd be hesitant)?


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

I bought mine at my coop. I don't know about a reg grocery store, but I would not look in a fabric store, but rather a food store.


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

I've bought cheesecloth at a regular grocery store. I'm pretty sure it was on the baking aisle.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
I've bought cheesecloth at a regular grocery store. I'm pretty sure it was on the baking aisle.

thats where i got mine too


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

They sell it in the cloth section of WalMart, it comes packaged up and I believe it's still "food grade" though


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I got mine in the supermarket. I don't see why the stuff from the fabric store wouldn't work, as long as you washed it first.


----------

